# Any good treats for foals??



## zoey829 (Aug 17, 2007)

What could I give the babies as treats? Is Kero on my finger any good? I like to give a treat now and then for luvvings




:


----------



## qtrrae (Aug 17, 2007)

Zoey,

My babies love



: fruit loops - I like the fact that they are small and I don't need to worry about them choking - of course not tooooo many - wouldn't want those babies getting a sugar high! :new_multi:


----------



## zoey829 (Aug 17, 2007)

That is perfect. They are not big and get soft when wet. Too Can Sam here I come.


----------



## chandab (Aug 17, 2007)

What ever treat you decide on; definitely not Karo on your finger, as that's just asking to start a bad habit of biting. A little bit of his normal ration in a shallow bucket would work just fine; but as you are lovin on him, the loving should be reward enough.


----------



## Charlene (Aug 17, 2007)

marshmallows. i wish i could grow them on trees!


----------



## disneyhorse (Aug 17, 2007)

I don't really believe in treats for horses of any age, unless they are terrified of you. If you have a friendly horse, some good scratches should be plenty reward for being good! Animals do not need "treats" it only makes the owner feel better.

Giving a foal treats will just train YOU to give treats as it gets older, and then you will find your horse thinks you are a treat-dispenser and will bite at you, and only want your attention for FOOD. They will not want to see YOU they will just want the FOOD. I think that is a horribly frame of mind for a horse. I've seen horses that get lots of treats, and to me they seem very ansty, kick the fence, and bob their heads to try to get you to give them a treat. It just bothers me. My horses nicker to see me and are eager to get out and about.... but all I do is groom them and exercise them. I'm NOT the treat lady.

I also will echo the sentiments about not hand-feeding treats. Only give treats in a bucket or feed pan. That way they will not equate hands with biting and food.

Also, with showing halter, I have found that baiting with food actually makes it worse... the horse will not hold it's head up properly and creeps towards you because if it's not close enough to you then it feels that it can't get the treat, which is it's sole motivation. All it needs to do is be TAUGHT that it must set up and show, that is the job at hand.

Anyway, off the soapbox...



: sorry

If you have a foal that is terrified of you and you need to motivate it to come towards you or you want to bait it to do something, just a handful of it's regular grain should do. Most foals don't have a taste for "treats" until they are older.

Andrea


----------



## zoey829 (Aug 17, 2007)

Great ideas! I agree about treats, normally. But on occasion I like to give a treat or two. I appreciate all the input.


----------



## Ray (Jul 3, 2020)

I'm thinking of getting a 8 month old arabian gelding, do you take foals on walks, what should I feed him. And can he sleep inside the house?


----------



## chandab (Jul 3, 2020)

Ray said:


> I'm thinking of getting a 8 month old arabian gelding, do you take foals on walks, what should I feed him. And can he sleep inside the house?


Best that he stays outside in the barn.
Yes, walks are great way to bond and safe form of exercise.
Continuing with the feed program the seller has him on his a safe way to go; but in general a good quality grass hay and a mare/foal or growth feed is a good choice (some do very well on a ration balancer instead of the mare/foal feed).


----------

